# -



## jw (May 1, 2006)

-


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> What kind of Bible reading plan are you on?



The Bible plan I'm following can be found at A Puritan's Mind 



> Are you being consistent?



Yes.



> How's it going?



Excellent. I've been in the Word more this year than in many previous years simply by sticking to the schedule.

Glad to hear you're on the same study plan and enjoying it as well Joshua. Keep it up brother!


----------



## satz (May 1, 2006)

> But I have begun reading about 6 chapters a day



Wow, that's pretty impressive, Josh. I am wondering though, do you have any problems in understanding if you read so many chapters a day?I know i do even with a much reduced reading load. Also, would you mind sharing on average how much time you spend in the word everyday?


----------



## Arch2k (May 2, 2006)

My Bible study is going ok. I have certainly been more consistent in the past.

Right now, I am in Ex. 16 and plan on reading through the O.T. again.


----------



## Arch2k (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



I definately read a finish a chapter before I quit, if that's what you mean. I have tried to keep the Bible reading schedule that is on APM, but I'm not sure it works for me. To much hopping around. I guess I can't walk and chew gum and the same time. 

I remember when I did read 4-6 chapters a day, but now, I usually only read 2-3. I would like to increase it though. I am also in the process of planning a schedule to guide my wife through the scriptures.


----------



## Dave L (May 8, 2006)

On May 14th I will have completed my 9th year of using the Robert Murray M'Cheyne reading plan.

It takes you through the OT once, and the NT and Psalms twice, every year.

At the moment I am reading from Numbers, Psalms, Isaiah, and have just finished Hebrews. On to James tomorrow!

The danger is just reading for reading's sake, rather than studying - I constantly have to remind myself WHY I am reading, although I suppose that is true of any Bible reading plan.


----------



## Ivan (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> On May 14th I will have completed my 9th year of using the Robert Murray M'Cheyne reading plan.



Do you have a link to this reading plan?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Dave L_
> ...



It can be found here.

David -- That's wonderful to hear that you have used this plan so consistently. I have high regard for this particular Bible reading plan.


----------



## Ivan (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I *knew* Andrew would come through!! lol

After a few years of reading the book through twice a year I have been terribly inconsisent this year. Time to get with it!


----------



## Ivan (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Dr. Myers beat me to it (because I'm slow on this phone) but here are the google results as well:
> http://www.google.com/xhtml?q=M'Che...n&lr=&btnG=Search&site=search&mrestrict=xhtml



Awesome link, Joshua! I just purchased Bonar's bio of M'Cheyne from ANT-Mart...hey, whatever happened to that guy!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> ...studying...



THANK-YOU!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 21, 2006)

You can download M'Cheyne's plan from Mt. Zion hereas a .pdf file.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2006)

Bible Reading Schedules


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 19, 2006)

About a year and a half ago I was coming out of the worst trial of my christian life. It was so bad at one point I believe I would have welcomed death. God began to pull me out of it and give me relief about that time. I began rising at 4:30am to pray and read my bible and then would spend my evenings doing the same. I would read at least 5 ch. in the OT with one from Proverbs followed by 4 from the N.T. in the morning after prayer. When I got home in the evening I would do the same. At that rate I was reading the OT through every 3 months and the NT through every month. I was scared for my life and sanity, literally. Anyway, God brought me out of it with a great deliverence and I thank Him for it. The Bible reading habit has stayed with me though. After what I went through I want to keep my mind saturated with the Word of God. I hesitated posting this for fear that some might think I was tooting my horn so to speak, but the whole experience changed my life.
God bless you all


----------



## tdowns (Dec 19, 2006)

*Wow!*

You guys are inspiring....awesome reading standards...I've tried MacCarther's bible in a year, I've tried my little schedule in front of my bible, ....but I always get overwhelmed, and just don't pick it up.

So I basically, for now, use the same baby-step principle I use with working out...just pick up the dumbell for one set, just do a couple of push-ups, just do some sit-ups....just do one thing a day.....and with bible, same thing....just read one chapter, that's it, just open and read or listen to at least one.

And usually, hopefully, I'll end up doing a full work out, and in regards to bible reading, I'll end up reading more. Otherwise, I end up seeing the large time before me, and sometimes blow it off....I find the initial lighter load easier for me.

Right now I'm reading through the Gospels, and jumping around the Old Testament. 

I also have the audio bible, and I like to play that for a couple of chapters.

Anybody else go through the bible using audio...thoughts on that???


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 19, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> About a year and a half ago I was coming out of the worst trial of my christian life. It was so bad at one point I believe I would have welcomed death. God began to pull me out of it and give me relief about that time. I began rising at 4:30am to pray and read my bible and then would spend my evenings doing the same. I would read at least 5 ch. in the OT with one from Proverbs followed by 4 from the N.T. in the morning after prayer. When I got home in the evening I would do the same. At that rate I was reading the OT through every 3 months and the NT through every month. I was scared for my life and sanity, literally. Anyway, God brought me out of it with a great deliverence and I thank Him for it. The Bible reading habit has stayed with me though. After what I went through I want to keep my mind saturated with the Word of God. I hesitated posting this for fear that some might think I was tooting my horn so to speak, but the whole experience changed my life.
> God bless you all




God bless you too brother.


----------



## providenceboard (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the links to the Bible reading plans/schedules. One thing that I know about myself concerning many areas of my life is that if I don't have a plan I will not be successful


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 19, 2006)

tdowns007 said:


> Anybody else go through the bible using audio...thoughts on that???




Using audio can be very beneficial – either solely or in conjunction with reading.

I have found through hearing particular passages flow in an audible presentation, I understand some parts better as they are said evenly and in context wrapping points together in the way they were intended to be read/heard. There is nothing wrong with solely listening to the Bible nor is there anything wrong with solely reading the Bible (I am speaking of private studies). Most of us are fortunate to be living in a time and region of the world where both options are easily accessible. In the days of the early church, audio was the primary means of knowing the word of God since the average disciple did not have his own hip pocket copy of the Bible.

It may be beneficial to try listening to the passage that you plan to study first and then read it for further scrutiny afterwards. Often people read and scrutinize bits and pieces before digesting the inspired thought in its entire context. Audio study can help avoid these problems.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 19, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I am also in the process of planning a schedule to guide my wife through the scriptures.



Could you share some insights on this? This is an area I am currently seeking guidance.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 19, 2006)

*Good thoughts.....*

Yeah, that's a great way to look at it.

I use the audio cd I have with my family as well, after or before our bedtime prayers, I'll play a chapter or two....I also have my wife come in for that when I can.

My wife has attempted to put reading the bible aloud to our kids as part of their bedtime stories time...

I have to admit, that both the above routines are not as consistent as I like.... But I love it when it's working.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Dec 19, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> About a year and a half ago I was coming out of the worst trial of my christian life. It was so bad at one point I believe I would have welcomed death. God began to pull me out of it and give me relief about that time. I began rising at 4:30am to pray and read my bible and then would spend my evenings doing the same. I would read at least 5 ch. in the OT with one from Proverbs followed by 4 from the N.T. in the morning after prayer. When I got home in the evening I would do the same. At that rate I was reading the OT through every 3 months and the NT through every month. I was scared for my life and sanity, literally. Anyway, God brought me out of it with a great deliverence and I thank Him for it. The Bible reading habit has stayed with me though. After what I went through I want to keep my mind saturated with the Word of God. I hesitated posting this for fear that some might think I was tooting my horn so to speak, but the whole experience changed my life.
> God bless you all


I'm in pretty much the same position as you, except my lows haven't been that bad. Recently, after months of not reading the Bible, God decided to put me through some horrible stuff, convicting me of my own sin and my inability to deal with it. 

I feel God has been lathing away parts of my life over recent months, until I have come to the same conclusion as Solomon in Ecclesiastes. Nothing else can satisfy except for knowing and understanding God. 

For about 2 months now I have been reading 5 chapters of the OT a day, I'm currently in Ezekiel, and I've found a plan that gets me through the NT in a month. This means I read for around an hour a day, depending on how long the chapters are.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 19, 2006)

Exagorazo said:


> I'm in pretty much the same position as you, except my lows haven't been that bad. Recently, after months of not reading the Bible, God decided to put me through some horrible stuff, convicting me of my own sin and my inability to deal with it.
> 
> I feel God has been lathing away parts of my life over recent months, until I have come to the same conclusion as Solomon in Ecclesiastes. Nothing else can satisfy except for knowing and understanding God.
> 
> For about 2 months now I have been reading 5 chapters of the OT a day, I'm currently in Ezekiel, and I've found a plan that gets me through the NT in a month. This means I read for around an hour a day, depending on how long the chapters are.



Well God bless you my dear brother. If I can be of any help to you whatsoever please let me know! Grab hold of the horns of the alter and pray my brother. Fill your mind full of God's word. He will lead you out of this valley and establish your goings. You're right, nothing can satisfy but seeking God and Knowing God.


----------



## staythecourse (Dec 19, 2006)

*Latest plan*

First. I have been using M'Cheyne and am finishing this year out. Just stuck it in my Bible and read through bit by bit missing some days but kept going despite bumps.

This AM I thought. What do I struggle with? Sloth being one so I spent 10 minutes on that topic and wrote down some Proverbs on a 3 by 5 Result: All day doing a paper I needed to complete.

Tonight, end day with M'Cheyne rather than begin. Also going through Pilgrim's Progress for first time and am edified by it. I could have crawled under a rock reading about "Talker." God help me.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2006)

I've enjoyed M'Cheyne in past years, but for the past several years, our pastor has sent to everyone in the church a pocket-sized calendar with daily readings that are a little different than M'Cheyne's... we do the OT once in the year, the NT twice, Psalms twice, and Proverbs (you guessed it) twelve times. It's been helpful for me, although I've deviated significantly from it at times in order to study a book in more depth while keeping up a couple of the streams. There's nothing better than constancy in His word and in prayer for developing a sound connection to God daily.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 19, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It can be found here.
> 
> David -- That's wonderful to hear that you have used this plan so consistently. I have high regard for this particular Bible reading plan.



An obvious question (to me, at least): isn't it confusing, though, being in four places in the Bible at the same time? I tried M'Cheyne's plan, but couldn't stick with it for that reason.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

bookslover said:


> An obvious question (to me, at least): isn't it confusing, though, being in four places in the Bible at the same time? I tried M'Cheyne's plan, but couldn't stick with it for that reason.



Not confusing to me. In church our pastor may be reading consecutively through the Old Testament and the New Testament in each worship service, plus we sometimes sing consecutively through the Psalter. One benefit of this is we are sure to read/sing through the whole Bible/Psalter rather than sticking to preferred sections and overlooking others. That said, for private devotions, each person should find a plan that works best for them. 

From the Westminster Directory of Public Worship:



> How large a portion shall be read at once, is left to the wisdom of the minister; but it is convenient, that ordinarily one chapter of each Testament be read at every meeting; and sometimes more, where the chapters be short, or the coherence of matter requireth it.
> 
> It is requisite that all the canonical books be read over in order, that the people may be better acquainted with the whole body of the scriptures; and ordinarily, where the reading in either Testament endeth on one Lord's day, it is to begin the next.
> 
> We commend also the more frequent reading of such scriptures as he that readeth shall think best for edification of his hearers, as the book of Psalms, and such like.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

How to Get the Most from Reading your Bible

by Thomas Watson 
Abridged and Modernised by Matthew Vogan

1. Remove hindrances. (a) remove the love of every sin (b) remove the distracting concerns of this world, especially covetousness [Matt. 13:22] (c) Don't make jokes with and out of Scripture. 

2. Prepare your heart. [1 Sam. 7:3] Do this by: (a) collecting your thoughts (b) purging unclean affections and desires (c) not coming to it rashly or carelessly.

3. Read it with reverence, considering that each line is God speaking directly to you. 

4. Read the books of the Bible in order.

5. Get a true understanding of Scripture. [Ps. 119:73] This is best achieved by comparing relevant parts of Scripture with each other.

6. Read with seriousness. [Deut. 32:47] The Christian life is to be taken seriously since it requires striving [Luke 13:24] and not falling short [Heb. 4:1].

7. Persevere in remembering what you read. [Ps. 119:52] Don't let it be stolen from you [Matt. 13:4,19]. If it doesn't stay in your memory it is unlikely to be much benefit to you.

8. Meditate on what you read. [Ps. 119:15] The Hebrew word for meditate' means to be intense in the mind'. Meditation without reading is wrong and bound to err; reading without meditation is barren and fruitless. It means to stir the affections, to be warmed by the fire of meditation [Ps. 39:3].

9. Read with a humble heart. Acknowledge that you are unworthy that God should reveal himself to you [James 4:6] 

10. Believe it all to be God's Holy Word. [2 Tim 3:16] We know that no sinner could have written it because of the way it describes sin. No saint could blaspheme God by pretending his own Word was God's. No angel could have written it for the same reason. [Heb 4:2]

11. Prize the Bible highly. [Ps. 119:72] It is your lifeline; you were born by it [James 1:18] you need to grow by it [1 Pet 2:2] [cf. Job 23:12].

12. Love the Bible ardently [Ps. 119:159].

13. Come to read it with an honest heart. [Luke 8:15] (a) Willing to know the entire and complete will of God (b) reading in order to be changed and made better by it [John 17:17].

14. Apply to yourself everything that you read, take every word as spoken to yourself. Its condemnation of sins as the condemnation of your own sin; the duty that it requires as the duty God would require from you [2 Kings 22:11].

15. Pay close attention to the commands of the Word as much as the promises. Think of how you need direction just as much as you need comfort.

16. Don't get carried away with the minor details, rather make sure to pay closest attention to the great things [Hosea 8:12].

17. Compare yourself with the Word. How do you compare? Is your heart something of a transcript of it, or not?

18. Pay special attention to those passages that speak to your individual, particular and present situation. e.g. (a) Affliction -- [Heb. 12:7, Isaiah 27:9, John 16:20, 2 Cor 4:17. (b) Sense of Christ's presence and smile withdrawn -- [Isaiah 54:8, Isaiah 57:16, Ps. 97:11] (c) Sin -- [Gal 5:24, James 1:15, 1 Peter 2:11, Prov 7:10&22-23, Prov 22:14] (d) Unbelief -- [Isaiah 26:3, 2 Sam 22:31, John 3:15, 1 John 5:10, John 3:36]

19. Pay special attention to the examples and lives of people in the Bible as living sermons. (a) Punishments [Nebuchadnezzar, Herod, Num 25:3-4&9, 1 Kings 14:9-10, Acts 5:5,10, 1 Cor 10:11, Jude 7] (b) mercies and deliverances [Daniel, Jeremiah, the 3 youths in the fiery furnace]

20. Don't stop reading the Bible until you find your heart warmed. [Ps 119:93] Let it not only inform you but also inflame you [Jer 23:29, Luke 24:32].

21. Put into practice what you read [Ps 119:66, Ps 119:105, Deut 17:19].

22. Christ is for us Prophet, Priest and King. Make use of His office as a Prophet [Rev 5:5, John 8:12, Ps 119:102-103]. Get Christ not only to open the Scriptures up to you, but to open up your mind and understanding [Luke 24:45]

23. Make sure to put yourself under a true ministry of the Word, faithfully and thoroughly expounding the Word [Prov 8:34] be earnest and eager in waiting on it.

24. Pray that you will profit from reading [Isaiah 48:17, Ps 119:18, Nehemiah 9:20].

Natural obstacles You may still be able to profit from reading even though:

1. You don't seem to profit as much as others do. Remember the different yields [Matt 13:8] though the yield isn't as much as others it is still a true and fruitful yield.

2. You may feel slow of understanding [Luke 9:45, Heb 5:11].

3. Your memory is bad (a) remember you are still able to have a good heart despite this (b) you may still remember the most important things even if you cannot remember everything, be encouraged by John 14:26.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 20, 2006)

Prayer and Poem affixed to the Geneva Bible (by T. Grashop)

Of the incomparable Treasure of
the Holy Scriptures, with a prayer
for the true use of the same

a) Here is the Spring where waters flow,
to quench our heat of sin:
b) Here is the Tree where truth doth grow,
to lead our lives therein:
c) Here is the Judge that stints the strife,
when men's devices fail:
d) Here is the Bread that feeds the life,
that death cannot assail.
e) The tidings of Salvation dear,
comes to our ears from hence:
f) The fortress of our Faith is here,
and shield of our defence.
g) Then be not like the hog, that hath
a pearl at his desire,
h) And takes more pleasure of the trough
and wallowing in the mire.
i) Read not this book, in any case,
but with a single eye:
j) Read not, but first desire God's grace,
to understand thereby.
k) Pray still in faith, with this respect,
to fructify therein,
l) That knowledge may bring this effect,
to mortify thy sin.
m) Then happy thou, in all thy life,
whatso to thee befalls:
n) Yea, double happy shalt thou be,
when God by death thee calls.

O Gracious God and most merciful Father, which hast vouchsafed us the rich and precious jewel of thy holy Word, assist us with thy Spirit, that it may be written in our hearts to our everlasting comfort, to reform us, to renew us according to thine own image, to build us up, and edify us into the perfect building of thy Christ, sanctifying and increasing in us all heavenly virtues. Grant this, O heavenly Father, for Jesus Christ's sake. Amen.

Of the incomparable Treasure of
the Holy Scriptures, with a prayer
for the true use of the same

a) Isa 12:3 & 49:10.
Rev 21:16 & 22:17

b) Jer 33:15
Psa 119:160

c) Rev 2:7 & 22:2
Psa 119:142,144

d) John 6:35

e) Luke 2:10

f) Eph 6:16

g) Mat 7:6

h) 2 Pet 2:22

i) Mat 6:22

j) Psa 119:27,73

k) Jude 20

l) Psa 119:11

m) Josh 1:8

n) Psa 1:1,2
Psa 94:12,13


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> How to Get the Most from Reading your Bible
> 
> by Thomas Watson
> Abridged and Modernised by Matthew Vogan
> ...




The Lord bless you for posting that brother.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 20, 2006)

The list by Watson that Andrew posted is a summary of the wonderful Appendix attached to the Soli Deo Gloria reprint of Watson's "Heaven Taken by Storm". That book is one of the most influential in shaping my own walk, and one which I return to frequently for re-direction (add another to my nightstand - time to read it again!)


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 20, 2006)

The full text of Watson's "How to Read the Scriptures With Most Spiritual Profit" (of which Andy's recent post is a useful summary) may be found at:

part 1 (directions I-XII)
http://www.scripturestudies.com/Vol3/C10/c10_cla.html

and 

part 2 (directions XIII-XXIV)
http://www.scripturestudies.com/Vol4/D1/d1_cla.html


but I think y'all should just buy a copy of "Heaven Taken By Storm" by Watson... it's a think little volume, but dripping with Scriptural honey.

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 20, 2006)

This, too, is another help affixed to the front of the Geneva Bible (again, by T. Grashop)

How to take profit in reading of the holy Scriptures. 

Whosoever mindeth to take profit by reading Scriptures,
must

1. Earnestly and usually pray unto God that he will vouchsafe to
a. Teach the way of his statutes.
b. Give understanding.
c. Direct in the path of his commandments.
d. At the least twice every day this exercise be kept.
e. Ps. 119​
2. Diligently keep such order of reading the scriptures and prayer as may stand with his calling and state of life: So that
a. The time once appointed hereunto after a good entry, be no otherwise employed.
b. Superstition be avoided.
c. At one other time that be done, which is left undone at any time.
d. Deut. 11:19; Luke 9:62; Isa. 29:36 and Eph. 5:16.​
3. Understand to what end and purpose the Scriptures serve, which were written, to
a. Teach, that we may learn truth.
b. Improve, that we may be kept from error.
c. Correct, that we may be driven from vice.
d. Instruct, that we may be settled in the way of well doing.
e. Comfort, that in trouble we may be confirmed in patient hope.
f. 2 Tim. 3:16, 17 and Rom. 15:4.​
4. Remember that Scriptures contain matter concerning
a. Religion and the right worshipping of God as
i. Faith in one God
1. Father.
2. Son.
3. Holy Ghost.​ ii. The state of mankind by
1. Creation.
2. fall and sin.
3. regeneration in Christ.​ iii. The Church and the government thereof.
1. Before Christ
2. Since Christ.​ iv. The word of God written in the Testament
1. Old.
2. New.​ v. Sacraments
1. Before Christ.
2. Since Christ.​ vi. The end and general judgment of the
1. Good.
2. Wicked.​ b. Commonwealths and government of people, by
i. Magistrates
1. Good. 
2. Evil.​ ii. Peace and war, Prosperity and plagues
iii. Subjects
1. Quiet.
2. Disordered.​ c. Families and things that belong to households, in which are
i. Husbands, Wives, Parents, Children, Masters, Servants.
1. Godly blessed.
2. Ungodly plagued.​ d. The private doings of every man in
i. Wisdom and folly.
ii. Love and hatred.
iii. Soberness and incontinency. 
iv. Mirth and sorrow.
v. Speech and silence.
vi. Pride and humility.
vii. Covetousness and liberality.​ e. The common life of all men as
i. Riches, poverty.
ii. Nobility.
iii. Favor.
iv. Labor and idleness.​5. Refuse all sense of Scripture contrary to the
a. Articles of Christian faith, contained in the common Creed. 
b. First and second table of God’s commandments.​6. Mark and consider the
a. Coherence of the text, how it hangeth together.
b. Course of times and ages, with such thing as belong unto them.
c. Manner of speech proper to the Scriptures.
d. Agreement that one place of Scripture hath with another, whereby that which seemeth dark in one is made easy in another.​7. Take opportunity to
a. Read interpreters, if he be able.
b. Confer with such as can open the Scriptures, Acts 8:30, 31, etc.
c. Hear preaching and to prove by the Scriptures that which is taught, Acts 17:11.​
T. GRASHOP.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeff_Bartel said:


> I am also in the process of planning a schedule to guide my wife through the scriptures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 21, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> 4. Read the books of the Bible in order.



I have a question about this one. I've been wrestling for a while with the impression that the English OT is just not very coherent. It doesn't make any sense to me in its popular order. I know there must be a good reason why our English Bible doesn't put these books chronologically, but is there a specific benefit to reading the OT in this particular order? Obviously the order itself is not necessarily inspired. Does anyone think it would be beneficial for me to find a chronological arrangement of the OT books in order to just have a better comprehension of the history and nature of the events?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 26, 2006)

bradofshaw said:


> I have a question about this one. I've been wrestling for a while with the impression that the English OT is just not very coherent. It doesn't make any sense to me in its popular order. I know there must be a good reason why our English Bible doesn't put these books chronologically, but is there a specific benefit to reading the OT in this particular order? Obviously the order itself is not necessarily inspired. Does anyone think it would be beneficial for me to find a chronological arrangement of the OT books in order to just have a better comprehension of the history and nature of the events?



I am interested in some thoughts on this as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)

This is the rest of Thomas Watson's advice on this point:



> DIRECTION IV. Read the books of scripture in order.--Though occurrences may sometimes divert our method, yet for a constant course it is best to observe an order in reading. Order is an help to memory: we do not begin to read a friend's letter in the middle.



For public worship, the Westminster Assembly also says: 



> It is requisite that all the canonical books be read over in order, that the people may be better acquainted with the whole body of the scriptures; and ordinarily, where the reading in either Testament endeth on one Lord's day, it is to begin the next.



One chronological Bible-reading plan I have referred to says: Since the Bible is not entirely in chronological order, scholars sometimes disagree as to when or in what order certain events took place.

I think the main focus in reading Scriptures in (canonical) order is to avoid jumping around in our reading so that we fail to imbibe the whole counsel of God. If this can be in chronological order instead of canonical order, in one's private devotions, then I think the concern may be moot. 

Just my


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 26, 2006)

Andrew,
what is your favorite chronological reading plan?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> Andrew,
> what is your favorite chronological reading plan?



Joe, I'm not sure that I have a favorite -- my preference is for the M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan -- but I would be interested in the chronological plans found here, here and here.


----------

